# What to add?



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 75 gallon currently stocked with a jack Dempsey, convict and firemouth. As well as 4 giant danios and 4 Buenos Aires tetras. Do I have any room for anything else? More giant danios, maybe some pictus cats? Recommendations? I'm running an ac110 and a fluval 406 for filtration. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How long has the current stock been together? Any issues like missing dither fish? How large are the cichlids?


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

The last fish I added was the Dempsey about 3 weeks ago I would guess. Everyone else has been together for 4 or 5 months. The Dempsey is the smallest at I would guess 2.5-3 inches...the convict and firemouth are about 4 inches each. The convict is the king of the tank but doesn't do anything too aggressive. None of them has ever paid any attention to the dithers...


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is a decent pic that could give you an idea of their sizes in comparison to each other and the dithers. I do not have the platys anymore (rehomed them 3 days ago) so don't worry about them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Are you looking to keep this a strict CA/SA tank? What is your pH, gH and kH?

Nice lookin Meeki


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Are you looking to keep this a strict CA/SA tank? What is your pH, gH and kH?
> 
> Nice lookin Meeki


My pH is 7.6, kh is 107, gh is 214. according to api test kit. No, I'm not very strict as far as needing to keep it ca/sa. So long as the fish I keep at least have a chance to coexist. (I understand that fish have different personalities so nothing is ever garuanteed). I really just want a lively tank with interesting fish. As I become more experienced in sure I will become more of a purist, if that makes sense haha. Thanks for the kind words about the firemouth, he is a beaut. I'll attach a better pic to show him off a bit more...This is a few weeks ago when he was the dominant fish but the convict was stepping up to the challenge. You can see a little gillflaring going on.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

So what do you think? What can I be safe with adding to the bio load? I wouldn't mind the pictus, but hear that they are very sensitive to water conditions. Not that I don't take care of my water, I would just be worried of them spreading disease to my other fish if my parameters aren't just right. Also, would the cichlids pick on them since they primarily spend time at the bottom where the pictus would be as well? The giant danios I have now don't really "school", I was thinking if I added somewhere between 4 and 6 they would start to. Is that true? Any other recommendations based on my stock and water parameters? Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I don't know much about pictus cats. They hail from softer waters, but I'm sure you'd be getting tank raised fish. Here's some info on them- http://www.planetcatfish.com/common/species.php?species_id=276

If you feel your tank is not crowded I don't see why a few more danios would hurt.

A catfish that does well in groups and stays small are Synodontis lucipinnis from Lake Tanganyika in Africa. Top out around 4" and won't bother your other fishes. Hard water and top notch water for these guys.

You could always add a tank raised Ancistrus bristle nosed Pleco for a bottom dweller. Likely to hide often, though.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually I had a Bristlenose until about two weeks ago. Cool fish, but always stayed in the same spot and he all of a sudden started making a huge mess every single day. I usually don't mind a mess, but when you can never even enjoy watching the fish that's doing it... Kinda pointless. So yeah I'd like something like the pictus that will be more active and enjoyable. They will also serve to kick up some sand/debris a bit as they move around. Thanks for your help, I'm gonna look through that link you left me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I guess the thing that caught my eye was their propensity to nip fins. May be a concern with the long trailers on the Meeki. Maybe not. Won't know until you try I suppose...


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I hadn't thought about that. I think I may be leaning toward just trying to up the school of giant danios. Hopefully if there are 8 or so rather than the 4 I have now, they will form a tighter school more often. It seems as if my water isn't ideal for pictus anyway.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well good luck with whatever way ya go...

How was the BN making such a huge mess?


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Well good luck with whatever way ya go...
> 
> How was the BN making such a huge mess?


Just because it would stay in the same exact spot at all times...it did nothing but eat and poop. Then about a month ago, ask if a sudden every single morning a would wake up to a huge pile of feices. Tried aiming the Powerhead, but nothing worked. It would just all pile up in a spot and was such an eyesore.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldn't add anymore cichlids. It sounds like everything is well balanced now and I'd hate to see it take a turn for the worst from a new addition. You could however get away with a few more Danios or BA Tetras..


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

CjCichlid said:


> I wouldn't add anymore cichlids. It sounds like everything is well balanced now and I'd hate to see it take a turn for the worst from a new addition. You could however get away with a few more Danios or BA Tetras..


Thanks cj, yeah I wasn't gonna add anymore cichlids... I was deciding on the danios or pictus cats or something along those lines. But I think I'm gonna get another 4 danios.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Mebbe a couple spotted Raphael cats


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Are they nocturnal? Or more importantly are they not very active? That's why I couldn't stand the bristlenose. I'm just looking for something active to add, even if it's just adding to my giant Danio school.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I find the spotted Raphael is abit more active than the striped Raphael. You may only see them at feeding time. I hear they are braver in groups so I am looking to add some more myself, I only have one spotted and I see him more than my 2 striped. I'll probably consider removing the striped and add 3-4 more spotted in their place. I see my bristlenose I keep in my ellioti tank. I used to keep the same 2 bristlenose in the same tank but with Africans and I never saw them. I'll be adding a pair in the 180g for algae duties this week.


----------

